
Learn how to spy on competition - lucek_kierczak
http://survicate.com/blog/how-to-spy-on-competition/
======
pavornyoh
People have been doing this for years and they just don't voice it out
publicly. All in all, good article.

------
herci84
good read

~~~
lucek_kierczak
Thanks!

